# Drag car projects



## skrcustoms (May 15, 2007)

Please Delete


----------



## skrcustoms (May 15, 2007)

Please Delete


----------



## skrcustoms (May 15, 2007)

Please Delete


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

*All Right!!!*

That's the best looking use for a Lifelike Dodge ( the ugly body) I've seen!!! The scoop and rear wing bring her to life. I likes them drag cars!!! Can I ask where do you get the decals, Jegs & Mopar ??? Glad to see you doing the hardbodies, also. Thanks for the pics, RLM


----------



## Dranoel Dragon (Oct 9, 2007)

WOW! Nice Job on those. :thumbsup:


----------



## skrcustoms (May 15, 2007)

Please Delete


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Your work is so good I want to break your fingers outta pure jealousy....J/K. Keep up the awesome work.
Where you from? NJ??


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

skr,

Thanks for posting these in build up and finished stages. Those are some Super Fantastic looking Drag cars. Man 0 Man!....Screeeeeeeeeeeeatch....yeah baby!

Bob...zilla


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

DANG!!! those are sweeeeeeetttt cars man!!!!!


Wes


----------



## skrcustoms (May 15, 2007)

Please Delete


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

*Scoops!!!*

SKR, I believe you and I are on the same page. I likes them scoops!!! Here's a couple of cars I added the big scoops to. I wish I had known about Pattos's. I tried making the Summit decals, If you look close you can see the transparent paper I used, but I can live with it. How about a grudge race??? I don't know if a gasser could hang with a prostock!!! RLM


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Hey, SKR!

I was never impressed with the LL rolling eggs....well.....except yours! 
These days, the flopper bodies have the same sort of rounded and washed-out details that your LL lends very well to the genre, yeah?? It sure looks fast! The Camaro looks super-cool, too, eh! You captured that mod-retro look perfectly! Excellent work! :thumbsup:


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Hilltop, you seem to be single-handedly trying to fill the entire "Pi$$ed-off fruit bowl"
Two more beautiful examples of citrus gone-wrong!  I LOVE THESE CARS! :thumbsup:


----------



## skrcustoms (May 15, 2007)

Please Delete


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: rr


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Stunning.. You guys have taken a high bar and pushed it even higher.. I am a bit in awe and much like Ed very jealous of the talent pool that has risen up here.. lol.. Were in Colorado are you located? I have been known to do road trips out of my way on confrence runs to swing by Rifle.. ( Love the food)... lol..


Dave


----------



## skrcustoms (May 15, 2007)

Please Delete


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Eggs and fruit is gooood for you!!! I believe I picked the green scoop up at a slotcar show, can't remember, old age!!! Playing Mantis had a couple of cars with the same style scoop, that I have used. RLM


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)




----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

Wow!!


----------



## skrcustoms (May 15, 2007)

Please Delete


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

The car was from 1998, I believe the scoop is diecast. RLM


----------



## raypunzel (Jul 24, 2005)

To Hilltop,
Great custom work. Very impressive and what an eye that you have for the total look! What about some nostalgia stuff if you have any to share.
RAy


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

*Need a Sonsor!!!*

Thanks for the comment Ray, I hope you don't have me confused with SKR, have you seen his drag cars, Whoa!!! Anyways here's a couple of old gassers I built. Just never could find a sponsor. I was going to enter the 33 Willys for the contest but the AFX truck overuled. RLM


----------



## skrcustoms (May 15, 2007)

Please Delete


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Darn you SKR!!! I done drooled all over my keyboard!!! Them road course boys ain't got nothing on you. Fantastic!!! I'll take a drag car anyday. Looks gooooood man!!! RLM


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

SKR,

That Motocraft car...You nailed it BIG TIME! Vrooooooooooooooooom-a-daba-daba-do!

Hilltop,

I really enjoy looking at your Vintage stuff also....nice work both of you. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Bob...zilla


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

*ProMod Willys*

SKR, Don't forget those drag bars!!! My frontends got too much lift!!! HT


----------



## skrcustoms (May 15, 2007)

lease Delete


----------



## fastlap (Nov 11, 2007)

*hood scoops*

Hey skr,

I'll put this past you. Why don't you cast the hood scoops in resin? Or, Once you have you bodies morphed into what you want resin cast them over and over again. It will save you a lot of modeling time trying to dulicate a scoop or body once you have EXACTLY the way you want it. Like the Probe. That stance is perfect!! Let me know if you need help doing that.

Gar


----------



## fastlap (Nov 11, 2007)

skr,

What chassis are you running? What wheels are you using? Those babies are really tucked under the rear wells nicely.


----------



## skrcustoms (May 15, 2007)

Please Delete


----------



## skrcustoms (May 15, 2007)

Please Delete


----------



## fastlap (Nov 11, 2007)

skrcustoms said:


> Just seen your other post. I've never messed around with resin. It would be cool to get some cast of some pro stocks. I'll send you an email later on.



10-4 :thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

*New Dodge in Town*

Hey gang, I found some more yellow!!!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

*Dodge*


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

*TYCO PRO Trick Truck*


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

WOW.That truck is excellent.Me at a loss for words? Tom Stumpf


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

OOOHHHH EEEEEEE that's one nice looking dodge truck man!!!! I made a blue and red one but man yellow paint on that truck does make a statement!!!


Wes


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

WesJY said:


> OOOHHHH EEEEEEE that's one nice looking dodge truck man!!!! I made a blue and red one but man yellow paint on that truck does make a statement!!!
> 
> 
> Wes



"Get the HECK OUTA MY WAY!" comes to mind..... :thumbsup:


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

joez870 said:


> "Get the HECK OUTA MY WAY!" comes to mind..... :thumbsup:


LMAO!!!

Wes


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Thanks guys, glad you liked it!!! The engine, shute, and wheelie bar are from a Muscle Machines diecast. Hemi Hustler decal is from TMead. 440X-2 chassis. The wheelie bar is not as good as SKR's but it will work. I saw his good looking cars, and I had to have something. That should do it for the yellow paint, no gaurantees!!!
RLM


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Funny thing happened to me as I strolled through the isles of my local autoparts store. 

I walked by a huge display of duplicolor paints and somehow...(and this part is still kind of foggy, mind you)...I ended up walking out the door with my purchases that included a big-ol-can of bright yellow paint!......it was as if i were in a dream........or a rock video.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

SWEET! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: rr


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

The yellow kind'a works on your mind!!! It's loud and stands out!!! Do some tests with it before spraying clear on top!!! I ended up using Testors or Model Masters clear. Be sure and post the pics when finished!!! RLM


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

joez870 said:


> Funny think happened to me as I strolled through the isles of my local autoparts store.
> 
> I walked by a huge display of duplicolor paints and somehow...(and this part is still kind of foggy, mind you)...I ended up walking out the door with my purchases that included a big-ol-can of bright yellow paint!......it was as if i were in a dream........or a rock video.


A dream ....or rock video....LOL Joez you just crack me up...har!

Hilltop that is One nice Mombo Jombo Trick Truck you got there! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: I have a few of these "Bruce Gavins" style....some day....Oh that yellow looks Fantastic!

Bob...zilla


----------



## skrcustoms (May 15, 2007)

please delete


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

skrcustoms said:


> please delete


skrcustoms....you sly dog. Now you are being all Top Secret on us....bet you deleted some picture of a really cool dragster...PUT IT BACK NOW! LOL

You do such nice work man, Bob...zilla


----------



## fastlap (Nov 11, 2007)

May not be that skr wanted to? This place only allows so much photo space. I was noticing that last night when I posted some photos. I will have to go back and eliminate some of my stuff too just to make room for new postings.

................or, he's a sly dog...


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Hey fastlap!

Just become a hobbytalk supporter for 20./yr or 50./ long-arsed time and you will get a TON of space for your pics.....plus you get other cool features too, hey! 
Just scroll back to the top of this page, and click on "Donation/hobbytalk supporter". You will find a list of features available and info on how to help ol-Hank out!

We use this place so why not, yeah?

Hankster will make it worth your while! :thumbsup:

C'mon! All the cool kids are doing it!  
(I did and I've never regretted it!)


----------

